

My "weekend" project: a simple monitoring webapp - wcchandler
https://github.com/wcchandler/pinger
I was looking for a lightweight, simple to configure monitoring webapp for my work environment.  Written in PHP and jQuery.<p>Screenshot: https://github.com/wcchandler/pinger/raw/master/Screenshot%20at%202012-02-28%2020:45:44.png<p>Demo: http://chandler.mooo.com/pinger/
======
wcchandler
I was looking for a lightweight, simple to configure monitoring webapp for my
work environment. Written in PHP and jQuery.

Screenshot:
[https://github.com/wcchandler/pinger/raw/master/Screenshot%2...](https://github.com/wcchandler/pinger/raw/master/Screenshot%20at%202012-02-28%2020:45:44.png)

Demo: <http://chandler.mooo.com/pinger/>

